# 4 Year Old Mare Critique



## jazzy475 (Sep 18, 2014)

Here i turned your pics the right way,hope it worked.:wink:


----------



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

jazzy475 said:


> Here i turned your pics the right way,hope it worked.:wink:


Thank you!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

She looks really immature for 4 years old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree with Regula. She's small and very downhill with a young looking face. I'd wonder if she was truly a four year old.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

^ my first thoughts too. What breed is she? How tall was that guy in the photos? She does have a very immature look to her. I'd pin her more at ~2 maybe personally ...very hard to say from the photos though, but either way I would not say 4.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She looks younger and very unthrifty...I pretty much guarantee without that fuzzy coat you can see most of her ribs. her back and rump shout skinny to me...I would know. her conformation just looks like a growing baby but I see rotated knees. May just seriously need some groceries and a few seasons off before she starts doing anything serious. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

They are not 100% sure on her age but they are almost positive she is 4. Granted, she was moving in most of these pics because she wouldn't stay still. I would say the guy was about 6 foot 4 or so. They said she is a quarter horse and that she is 13 hh.


----------



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

I know I didn't take very good conformation pictures, there was literally no flat ground to take them on, and it was -17 * windchill. She is not as downhill as she looks, when I seen her in person, she looked very well balanced, her withers were at about the same level if not higher than her rear end. If you look closely in the pictures, you can see how slanted the ground is.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Regula said:


> She looks really immature for 4 years old.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought the same. Looks very juvenile. More like a two year old. If 4 she has lots of developing that hopefully she will do as her confirmation looks at the 2 yr old awkward stage.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree really immature for a 4 year old. I don't doubt if they are sure about her age that she is 4 as I have a line of QH that mature really late. As 4 year olds they looked barely 2. We put a few rides on them and put them back out until they were 6 bringing them in only for refreshers but no real work. Not only needing groceries but needs to be allowed to mature before working her is my opinion.


----------



## GhostRider98 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for your input everyone. I am buying her tomorrow. I asked, and they are 100% sure that she is 4. They have known her since she was a foal. She looks WAY better and more proportionate in person. I will update you all with better conformation pictures when I get her and I get her into shape and put some weight on her.


----------

